# What to do when you have an injured hand?



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2012)

So last night at fight night at my karate studio, this one kid punched my hand (with gloves) and now my right thumb is swollen and it hurts to move it. Anyway, I've been wondering what I should do since I can't use my hand. I've been doing lots of OH solves, scrambling and all with one hand, and after 50 solves, a PB ao5 and 12, and 2 near pb singles, my left hand is getting tired. I already tried normal 3x3, but that is killer on my hand. What kind of stuff should I do to pass the time while my hand heals? Have any of you ever broken your main cubing hand before? What kind of stuff did you do?


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 21, 2012)

omg thanks man for reminding me i need to try to do it with my feet!!! oh, and what i do when i break a bone is either ignore it or watch tv


----------



## Thompson (Jan 21, 2012)

I just stop cubing until I'm healed.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 21, 2012)

"Patience is necessary to reach one's goal" aka just take a break until you feel better


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2012)

I would use my other hand.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 21, 2012)

Look into cube theory. Think about what you should practice when you begin again. 
Do some finger solves( Solving using only 1 finger ). Feet solves. Tongue solves. IDK. Just take a break for a while.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 21, 2012)

Practice your kata's and work on those mawashi geri's until you can kick like Glaube 

http://youtu.be/lmHwG5Q2Yjc


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 21, 2012)

I've only ever injured my OH hand so I don't know what to say.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thompson said:


> I just stop cubing until I'm healed.


 
I did this too, although, it was probably since I broke both wrists...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 22, 2012)

I still cube... No joke.


----------



## evogler (Jan 22, 2012)

Learn BH.


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 22, 2012)

You might want to change the title..... At first glance, seeing the title amd how its in the offtopic section, I thought it was referring to something else.


----------



## Owen (Jan 22, 2012)

This should just not be in off-topic. There are far too many cubing related threads in off-topic.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 22, 2012)

OH. I only practiced OH briefly, but it helped me refine my F2L slightly (which is still pretty bad ima). Otherwise, just give it a rest and heal up.

Must suck more that you can't spar for a while though. Get well soon 

Regards,

H.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 22, 2012)

Computer cubes maybe?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 22, 2012)

Perfect time to do OH! If you injured your OH hand, you can train up your other hand, and that may improve your 2H solving, you never know... If you injured your non-OH hand, then just practise OH. Try do as many OH solves as you can in one day, like 50, then the next day, try to do the same, maybe a few more, and improve your strength in your hand. I once fell on my hand, but I put a wrist strap on it, didn't cube as much and it was fine in about 5 days. Little tip I got from someone - try squeezing a stress ball or a soft tennis ball wih one hand, then the other. That apparently strengthens the muscles in your wrist. I need to try to do that more.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 22, 2012)

solve new puzzles? No dexterity needed..


----------



## Sarahjdes (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't force it, it will take forever to heal otherwise. 

Sounds like a good time to memorize new algs or practice FMC!


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas and the well wishes. I think I'm going to just practice some OH, learn TuRBo, do some sighted OH BLD solves (lol), and maybe try a OH BLD solve.


Bapao said:


> Must suck more that you can't spar for a while though.


Quite.


----------



## 4. (Jan 22, 2012)

Go out and socialize.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 23, 2012)

At US Nationals 2010, my right hand was in a cast. What I did was OH and feet at the comp, sucked at both, then determined to get much better. I got serious in OH, and began to really like it. Same with feet. Just practice what you can.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 23, 2012)

My OH average yesterday (~50 solves) was 1:06. Today it was only 1:02. I sense great things will occur from this break.


----------

